# A Friendly Person Just Joined the Forum



## tombrooklyn (Feb 19, 2003)

Somebody has joined the forum and just sent the below PM to me today.

kaneweber 
Registered User
Culinary Experience: Cook At Home Join Date: Jan 2007
Posts: 0 
Greeting 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello,
I'm new here and just wanted to say "hi" 
How's it going?
---
kaneweber
For reflection


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Friendly as in "phishy"?

Note four (4) things:

1) This guy has never posted
2) There is absolutely no personal information in his public profile, even location
3) If you look at his web site link, this is some 9 sigma stuff psychologically/metaphysically speaking
4) Why would he send posts to everybody (or many) of the people on this site unless he's hoping for direct replies which, by the way, give him your email address?

I'm skeptical. I replied "You've never posted. Do I know you?" through the anonymity of this site's response system. Never got a reply. That's phishy to me.

doc


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Should I feel slighted because I didn't get a copy of the message? 
No... I didn't think so!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We'll let the admins have a look-see.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I received this pm back in February. Did not respond to it! Not sure why it wasn't deleted, is now.

Hello,
I'm new here and I just wanted to say "hi" 

Take care.

---
kaneweber
For reflection

Hmmmmmm?


----------



## tombrooklyn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi doc,
Yes, that's what I was thinking. 
Regards


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I received one as well a while ago. Wrote back "welcome" then deleted.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Great. Just great. I answered him back in pm's. Think there's any money left in my account? Or maybe I'm going to start getting porn in my inbox that I'll have to explain to my bookkeeper.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This has been taken care of. As general rule you should never give out any information unless you are absolutely sure you know who it is. Even then think twice.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks, Nicko!


----------



## juliec (May 17, 2007)

Also got this reply. Ignored it because the person has been a member since 01/07, but has 0 posts. Just didn't seem right.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I got that particular one and at least one other recently. If you look up that name you will find links to other forums all over the place with the same thing. They get around pretty efficiently I must say, but that's why you never click on suspicious links!


----------

